# master link for campy 10s



## Herms (Mar 25, 2002)

just wondering if using a master link (like the KMC 10S missing link and the connex wipperman 10s link) with a 10 speed campagnolo ultra narrow chain is a bad idea? The master link is nice to have because you can take the chain off and put it back on without using a new (and pricey) campy chain connecting pin each time. Also, which one of the master links will work better with campy? I am thinking the connex wipperman one will work best because theirs is advertised to work with all 10s chains whereas the KMC one is advertised to work with sram and shimano 10s systems only. thanks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

If you search through the threads below you will find quite a bit on these, in short the ones designed for the chain work well and many people use them, including me.


----------



## bconneraz (Jan 23, 2005)

I've used the Wipperman link with my campy 10s chains for several years, and never had a problem. they work great.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info..*

I've posted on this topic many times. At present, only 3 master links really fit the Campy Un chain properly. Those are the SRAM 10 powerloc, the Forster superlink model 4 and the special version of the KMC missing link, made just for Campy UN.

Any other link made is really too wide across the inside and produces much more side clearance than it should. Those links include the current wipperman connex, the KMC missing link (made to fit a KMC chain) and the Shimano master link. All of these chains and their master links are wider across the inside of the plates.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Can the SRAM Powerlock be reused?

I'm looking for a master/missing link for two different bikes of mine. I want to be able to remove the chain for cleaning.

1. 10 speed Campagnolo UN chain

2. 8 speed Shimano chain (not sure what model, maybe a 105, but is new)

Finally,
When adding a missing/master link you should break the chain and take out one link before adding the missing link in order to get the proper length, correct?

** I've also read that people have tried using the 8 speed SRAM link with 8 speed Shimano chains and it was a really tight fight. Has anyone tried using the 9 speed SRAM link on a Shimano 8 speed chain?

Thanks.


----------



## Campy-on-a-Trek (Mar 31, 2008)

I think I recall someone posting (on this forum) that the SRAM PowerLock link used on their 10-speed chains can be easily opened with Park Master Link Pliers MLP-1 which sell for about $13.


----------



## mercurymike (Jun 2, 2003)

Where can you find the KMC links for Campy UN chain


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*Ribble..*



mercurymike said:


> Where can you find the KMC links for Campy UN chain


Ribble has them, but that's not an option unless placing a large order, since freight is $30!


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

lickbike.com has the Forster superlinks.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

*Open and shut*



Campy-on-a-Trek said:


> I think I recall someone posting (on this forum) that the SRAM PowerLock link used on their 10-speed chains can be easily opened with Park Master Link Pliers MLP-1 which sell for about $13.


It is possible to open the SRAM Powerlock with the pliers but I would not re-use it. The act of opening basically shears off some of the sideplate where the link "locks". I figure if the manufacturer says they are not re-usable then why risk it. A new Powerlock can be had for ~$5. 

The Powerlock can also be opened using a chain tool, just press out the pins like normal but press the larger pin head OUT on each roller. And remember the recall, do not use 10spd Powerlocks with date code M or N.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Is this a Forster superlink? Or another maker?

http://www.lickbike.com/productpage.aspx?PART_NUM_SUB=%270337-59%27

It doesn't list the 2009 Campagnolo Centaur chain, which is what I have...but it is an UN and this link should work, correct? (5.9mm)

Also, do I need a special tool to break the Campagnolo chain and insert the link? I know they have the kind of odd pin system for the original connection of the chain. I have a decent Wrench Force chain tool, but not a nice shop-quality one.

And, if my chain is currently the proper length, I simply break it, take off one outer link, leaving inners on both sides and insert the master link, correct?


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Is this the proper KMC link for a 2009 Centaur UN chain?

http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?code=A0309

And, is this KMC link and the above link from lickbike reusable?


----------



## Campy-on-a-Trek (Mar 31, 2008)

The 09 centaur is the previous year's chorus chain. The Forster IV will work. I know, I am using it on my 09 centaur chain with over 1,000 miles. Maybe it is reusable, but the reccomendation is to


----------



## Campy-on-a-Trek (Mar 31, 2008)

The 09 centaur is the previous year's chorus chain. The Forster IV will work. I know, I am using it on my 09 centaur chain with over 1,000 miles. Maybe it is reusable, but the reccomendation is to replace it when you replace the chain. I find this to be a fantastic link for campy 10 speed chain. Don't know about KMC.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

I've reused a Forster Superlink on my 10s Chorus drivetrain 2 or 3 times. I don't know if that's smart but it hasn't broken yet.
I probably shouldn't have mentioned that. But at least I'm smart enough not to mention my lack of flat tires this season.

OOPS! ! !


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*



nayr497 said:


> Is this the proper KMC link for a 2009 Centaur UN chain?
> 
> http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?code=A0309
> 
> And, is this KMC link and the above link from lickbike reusable?



Gee, the discription says for Campy 5.9mm chain, so it's the right one.

Both links are reusable, meaning that they can be removed for chain cleaning and reinstalled, but put a new one on with each new chain.


----------

